# Overnight in Santander



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have got the ferry booked next Saturday morning from Sanatader back to the UK. The ferries leaving at 09:45 in the morning so don't fancy a campsite the night before.

Does anyone know of any safe places to wild camp on the Friday night in or very near Santander?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

San Vicente de Baquera is about 30 mile east.
It is nice and safe, you can overnight on the prom.
Done it a few times.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> San Vicente de Baquera is about 30 mile east.
> It is nice and safe, you can overnight on the prom.
> Done it a few times.


I forgot to say, the prom is well sheltered as up the estuary.
There is a water tap near to the children's play area.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Airre at the Wildlife Park here:



Accès/adresse :
Lago de Acebo
39 690 CABARCENO (Cantabria)


Latitude : (Nord) 43.35802° Décimaux ou 43° 21â€² 28â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Ouest) -3.81959° Décimaux ou -3° 49â€² 10â€²â€²

Tarif : Gratuit 

Type de borne : Artisanale


It's 16 miles from Santander of which 8 miles is on the free motorway.

Spend the night alongside the lake above the elephant enclosure. I've spent a couple of days there as there are many marked routes around the Wildlife Park. 

It is amongst the best Aires I've stayed on - possibly even the best.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds good Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> The Airre at the Wildlife Park here:
> 
> Accès/adresse :
> Lago de Acebo
> ...


We'll second that ! Smashing place .

Don't park by the borne however ( even though that is labelled as MH Parking, as a) it's on a slope and b) the borne smells a bit. Park beside the lake where there is a huge tarmac parking area.

Also take care when leaving the aire. If you go out past the front of of the hotel on your left and alongside the animal enclosure on your right, you will turn left into a very narrow bit of road where the majority of traffic is inbound ie to the nature park entrance and you could wait for a very long time for your turn to come.

From where you have over-nighted keep the borne parking on your immediate left and go up the hill towards and then through the village. This is much wider.

G


----------

